# How to finish a rag rug



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

]My husband Darkwater posted info about recycling sheets into rag rugs a few posts ago. I decided to sign up to the forum myself instead of using his account. I just finished Rag Rugs by Erin Episode 3 on YouTube. This video is almost 6 minutes and shows you in detail how to finish a rag rug. 

For those of you who enjoying making useful things on a budget this might be for you. I have attached a couple of pictures here is the link to YouTube.www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBnE_X7PcQU


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice work. I did something similar many years ago, but always had a hard time with them laying flat. They either curled or were too wavy. I watched your first video, and have bookmarked the rest to watch later. I think this would be a great winter project for me (too hot right now to even think of a run over my lap while working on it). Thanks for posting.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love your color combinations. I too make rag rugs. I make some from old sheets and others from t-shirt material. The one problem I have with rag rugs are they're so heavy the larger ones are difficult to clean. The smaller rugs I'm able to wash in my front loader and dry outside over the porch rail. Do you


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> Very, very nice work. I did something similar many years ago, but always had a hard time with them laying flat. They either curled or were too wavy. I watched your first video, and have bookmarked the rest to watch later. I think this would be a great winter project for me (too hot right now to even think of a run over my lap while working on it). Thanks for posting.


On episode 4 I am going to address this exact issue, because this a challenge for most people. This is exactly why I started doing the videos, because it is much easier to see and to receive instruction than to just read and try to visualize the instruction. (I have worked in the education field for the last 8 years and using instruction with visual aids is a far superior way to teach anything.) However I will try to explain how I handle the turns. 

When you are coming around the turns and you have to pull the sheet yarn too far to the next stitch, you must add another stitch in the same hole. If you see that the turns are becoming floppy or looking like romaine lettuce edges, just do not add any extra stitches, and it will correct itself in a row or two. Never add any extra stitches on the straight edges. Hope this helped and watch for Rag Rugs by Erin Episode 4 for visual instructions.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

grannygardner said:


> I love your color combinations. I too make rag rugs. I make some from old sheets and others from t-shirt material. The one problem I have with rag rugs are they're so heavy the larger ones are difficult to clean. The smaller rugs I'm able to wash in my front loader and dry outside over the porch rail. Do you


Thanks! I love hearing that other people are enjoying making rugs too. To be honest I have not tried washing any rag rugs bigger than 3' x 3'. I am working on a larger one now though. I am hoping it will not have to washed as often because, besides being larger, it will not be in an area that is exposed to large amounts of water and traffic like the other rugs I have. Having said that, I will make it small enough to fit in the washer and do it on delicate and still lay it outside to dry. 

My sheet strips are 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" not 2 inches like I see many people using. Sheets do not adsorb quite as much water as t-shirt material, so hopefully that will help too.

Keep me posted on your progress and perhaps you can attach a few photos for us to see. With a smile, SimplyErin


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Love the colour combos in the large one you're working on!
I've never seen how these are done before, definitely going to try this 
Thank you!


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Mrs_Lewis said:


> Love the colour combos in the large one you're working on!
> I've never seen how these are done before, definitely going to try this
> Thank you!


Thanks, Hopefully the YouTube videos will help. If your get stuck send me a message here or on my YouTube channel and I will try to help. Happy creating!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Crocheted! What a concept! I have been working on a traditional braided rag rug for what seems like forever. My mom used to make them but I seem to be having problems probably due to the material I have been using (old t-shirts) being very stretchy. Crocheting may be the answer. Thanks for the post. I haven't been on the crafting thread much even though I am heavily into it. Gonna hafta hang out here more!


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

badlander said:


> Crocheted! What a concept! I have been working on a traditional braided rag rug for what seems like forever. My mom used to make them but I seem to be having problems probably due to the material I have been using (old t-shirts) being very stretchy. Crocheting may be the answer. Thanks for the post. I haven't been on the crafting thread much even though I am heavily into it. Gonna hafta hang out here more!


My grandmother made beautiful braided rugs and I have very fond memories of her making them. Why I started with crochet rag rugs instead of braiding is it is one easy step and I do not have to sew the braids together once I have braided them. After you make the first 3 or 4 rows it is quick and easy.

I do believe eventually I will try braided rugs in the future because I enjoy all sort of useful crafts, especially if I can do it without much expense. Thanks for you upbeat informative post!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

The minute I saw your finished product I told my DH, time to start un-braiding!

Do you think using a larger hook and keeping my stitches loose would stop the stretchy t-shirt fabric from buckling so much?

The reason I'm using T-shirt material is that we had so many old t-shirts and shirts we never wore that I thought I'd try to put the material to good use.

I'm doing the same thing with old sweat shirts and pants. They are being turned into quilt squares.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

badlander said:


> The minute I saw your finished product I told my DH, time to start un-braiding!
> 
> Do you think using a larger hook and keeping my stitches loose would stop the stretchy t-shirt fabric from buckling so much?
> 
> ...


I really like the feel of the t-shirt material it is so soft. I would maybe try a 10 mm hook or something close to that. However I think a lot of people use a Q (which is larger) and that might be the ticket. I would relax your stitch some and I think you would be happier. I crochet pretty tight with sheets but the time I tried with jersey material is did it looser. The jersey and t-shirt material really goes quite smooth while crocheting.

Let me know, maybe I will try it myself. I think the next new crochet rug I will use old jeans only make the strips 1 inch to 3/4 of an inch.

Happy crocheting!!


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I love making crocheted rugs. I have made a few but have used new homespun material. They aren't cheap to make but get lots of compliments. I am currently working on a large round one for our future home. 

Yours are very nice. I like your choices of colors.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Simplyerin. I'll pick up a Q my next trip to town.

I was at the local Amish general store last week and they had a used loom for sale. I was standing staring at it when my husband took me by the arm and guided me away saying 'don't even think about it!' :happy2:


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

simplegirl said:


> I love making crocheted rugs. I have made a few but have used new homespun material. They aren't cheap to make but get lots of compliments. I am currently working on a large round one for our future home.
> 
> Yours are very nice. I like your choices of colors.


Thanks, simplegirl!!!

Your rugs sound very special indeed and I am sure they are gorgeous. Perhaps you could share a few pictures.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

badlander said:


> Thanks Simplyerin. I'll pick up a Q my next trip to town.
> 
> I was at the local Amish general store last week and they had a used loom for sale. I was standing staring at it when my husband took me by the arm and guided me away saying 'don't even think about it!' :happy2:


LOL. I have to keep myself in check because there are so many creative things I want to be doing or trying. I am off for the summer, so I am excited about having more time to do the things I enjoy AND catch up on a few chores.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for sharing! Such a nice work. I like the color combinations. 


--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I watched the first and second Youtube videos last night. Thank you!!


----------

